# Picture of Rear Admiral Robert Ellington Dixon anyone?



## EdKenshin (Jun 22, 2012)

Howdy,

Does anyone knows where I can find a picture of Rear Admiral Robert Ellington Dixon? 

I have a blog about pilots Air life's | Flyers and their stories and one of the upcoming bios is about him. He was the pilot that said "Scratch one flattop!" during the Battle of the Coral Sea. He also fought in other battles and stayed in the US Navy up to the 60s.

If you know where I can find a picture of him please let me know 

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## fortman (Sep 1, 2012)

Ed,

If you can obtain a copy of US Naval Aviation 1910-1961(NAVWEPS 00-80P-1) (A.O. van Wyen and Lee M Pearson) (published by the USN) there is a photo of Dixon on page 188 as the last Chief of the Bureau of Aeronautics.

Regards,

fortman


----------

